# [solved]grub1: boot kernel with root=UUID= without initramfs

## toralf

doesn't work here. My grub.conf - first entry works, 2nd not:

```
title Linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel /vmlinuz-3.5.0-rc5                    root=/dev/sdb3 rootfstype=ext4 reboot=pci resume=/dev/sdb2 init 2 rootdelay=5

title Linux by uuid

root (hd0,0)

kernel /vmlinuz-3.5.0-rc5                    root=UUID=58299f09-3693-4b35-986f-ebab4873fc05 rootfstype=ext4 reboot=pci resume=UUID=f5a92c8d-b86a-404f-b426-2016770ae4be init 2 rootdelay=5

```

If I use an initramfs however then the UUID=... line works, otherwise it seems that the uuid numbering is not (yet) working in the kernel : http://ompldr.org/vZW1rag

Is this expected ?Last edited by toralf on Tue Jul 03, 2012 7:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Gusar

It's expected yes. It's not possible to have this work without an initramfs.

----------

## toralf

Thx

----------

## toralf

Due to the udev dependency ?

----------

## Gusar

Udev has nothing to do with this, it's been like that since before udev even existed.

----------

## toralf

 *Gusar wrote:*   

> Udev has nothing to do with this, it's been like that since before udev even existed.

 Well, it came just into my mind while looking at the screen shot - the uuids of the partitions are zero'd so I though, that's udevs fault - but right, the issue appears long before udev

----------

## Gusar

Your problem is that you're seeing this as an "issue". There's no issue. It's simply how the system works. For the low-end details, I'm sure google has the answers. I'd need to google myself to refresh my memory on this stuff.

----------

